# Suche fesselndes Spiel!



## 1000Foxi (5. März 2013)

Hallo liebe Community!

Ich suche nach einem extrem fesselnden Spiel, wo man Monate lang Spaß dran haben kann.
Habe so einen Fall schon bei Anno gehabt.
Das wird allerdings nach 5 Jahren langsam mal langweilig.
Hier ein paar Kriterien:
- Kein Weltraum, aber auf Planeten geht .
- Sollte USK 12 sein (C&C fällt also leider weg)

So, das waren die Kriterien .
Folgende Spiele hab ich schon, die in so eine Richtung gehen:
- AoE 3
- Siedler 7
- Anno (alle)
Freue mich schon auf eure Antworten!


----------



## Hideout (5. März 2013)

Mass Effekt 1 bis 3 ?
Fand ich super und hat mich mit seiner umfangreichen Story wahrlich vor dem PC gefesselt und ich könnte es immer wieder spielen 
Oder meintest du nur Strategie/Aufbauspiele?


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. März 2013)

Seit wann ist denn Mass Effect ab 12?
Ne, gehen alle Spiele .
Am liebsten spiele ich halt Strategie/Aufbau.
Gerne aber auch mal Rennspiele.


----------



## Hideout (5. März 2013)

Oh sorry stimmt.
Hmm Tropico 4 ist auch ganz nett.


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. März 2013)

Okay, sehr ich mir mal an, ist wahrscheinlich nicht vergleichbar mit Tropico 1&2, oder?
Die hätte ich nämlich hier.


----------



## jeamal (5. März 2013)

Dann empfehle ich dir einfach mal Starcraft 2... Eins der besten Strategie Spiele meiner Meinung nach. 
Starcraft 1 war damals mein erstes PC Spiel und bin seit dem dabei  

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000R5DU6E?ie=UTF8&force-full-site=1&ref_=aw_bottom_links

Für 20€ sehr gut!


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. März 2013)

Aber da muss man sich doch im Battle.net anmelden, oder?
Wenn nicht wär das natürlich klasse!
Weil mein Vater mir das Anmelden nicht erlaubt.
Dachte bis jetzt immer man muss das da...


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (5. März 2013)

Starcraft kann ich auch nur empfehlen, gerade der Mulitplayer fesselt ewig. 

Dann mach deinem Vater klar dass durch die Anmeldung im Battlenet überhaupt nichts passieren kann.

Civilization kann ich noch empfehlen.


----------



## xpSyk (5. März 2013)

Skyrim ist zwar ab 16 und auf Steam. Aber Oblivion, der Vorgänger, ist auch SUPER. Gibts auf Amazon für so ~15€ mit den 2 Addons (Game Of The Year Edition). In dem Spiel hab ich 300h verbracht :p


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. März 2013)

Civilization braucht Steam .
Was soll ich ihm denn sagen?
Er meint, dass die die Daten Klauen.
Oblivion hab ich .
Finde ich aber nicht so toll, hab da nur 10h gespielt.


----------



## turbosnake (5. März 2013)

Und warum wilslt du kein Steam?
Es gibt mehr Gründe gegen Origin, als gegen Steam.


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. März 2013)

DARF Steam nicht .
Frag meinen Vater...
Musste da auch tagelang diskutieren.


----------



## turbosnake (5. März 2013)

Komische Eltern, wie alt bist du?
Bei Steam muss man mind 13 sein laut AGB.

Und Tropico 4 gibt es auch ohne Steam, aber dann muss man sich die ganze teuer von Kalypso direkt kaufen.
Halte ich für wenig sinnvoll.


----------



## Coldhardt (5. März 2013)

Such mal irgendeinen seriösen Bericht raus wo drin steht, dass Steam keine Daten klaut oder so  
Irgendein Stronghold vllt.? Alle 5 Teile gibts im Blödimarkt oder so für 10 Euro


----------



## mnb93 (5. März 2013)

Empire Earth (1) ist immer noch mein Lieblingsstrategiespiel 
Mit SAVE-EE kann man es anscheinend auch heute noch online zocken, die offiziellen Server sind nämlich längst down. Hab das zwar noch nicht ausprobiert mit Save-EE, spiele es aber des öfteren noch auf LANs und es macht immer noch sehr viel Spaß (große Schlachten können aber auch gut und gerne über 10 Stunden bei uns dauern ).


----------



## >ExX< (5. März 2013)

Wie wärs wenn du deinem vater einfach nicht erzählst dass du steam hast 
Oder hast du keinen eigenen pc?


----------



## Icedaft (5. März 2013)

Tolle Wurst. Wenn ich meinen Sohn dabei erwischen würde das er meine Verbote umgeht hätte er keinen Pc mehr. Davon abgesehen spricht nichts gegen Steam.


----------



## jeamal (5. März 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Civilization braucht Steam .
> Was soll ich ihm denn sagen?
> Er meint, dass die die Daten Klauen.
> Oblivion hab ich .
> Finde ich aber nicht so toll, hab da nur 10h gespielt.



Man muss auch nicht seine gesamten persönlichen Daten bei Steam usw. raus rücken. Es sei denn man kauft direkt darüber. 
Aber für einen reinen log in reicht doch ein Nickname. Der Rest, wie Geburtsdatum grob, wegen Jugendschutz in deinen Fall, EMail und Land sind ja kein Problem. Also ich gebe da nix weiter an. Das zum Thema Datenklau.


----------



## wishi (5. März 2013)

Pirates! Ein Klassiker schlechthin und es ist eine "Wissenslücke" wenn man es nicht gespielt hat. Es kam in den Mitte der 80ern heraus und erlebte 2004 ein Remake. Müsste irgendwo günstig zu haben sein. Eines DER Spieleperlen die alles Spielerische wie RPG/Simulation/Strategie Elementen enthält. 
Und es Fesselt ungemein da man immer Mächtiger und Reicher werden möchte. In dem Spiel wird die Menschliche Habgier vollkommen angesprochen!

Hier mal ein Let´s Play und der Test.

http://www.pcgames.de/Sid-Meiers-Pirates-PC-64660/Tests/Sid-Meiers-Pirates-343800/





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dfYchR5HtUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dragonix (5. März 2013)

Wär vielleicht SimCity 4 was? Oder ein älterer Siedler Teil (Siedler 2 - Die nächste Generation)? Stronghold hat mir auch immer Spaß gemacht, aber die KI war meine ich ziemlich schwach auf der Brust.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. März 2013)

Starcaft 2, damit kannst du dich ahrelang befassen. Da es kein Skillcap in dem Spiel gibt, man kann immer besser werden. Zu mal es zig Mods gibt....


----------



## Icedaft (6. März 2013)

Wenn Du gerne rätselst und mal etwas fern der gängigen Spiele spielen willst: Machinarium, Trine 1 + 2 und Cave.


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. März 2013)

Habe mir jetzt mal zu allen Vorschlägen jeweils ein paar Videos angesehen, am besten finde ich bis jetzt Starcraft und Tropico, Civilization ist allerdings auch geil .
Hab ich es richtig verstanden, dass Tropico auch Steam braucht?
Wenn ja werde ich mal um Steam betteln, da mir das ja am meisten bringt...
Werde ihm sagen, dass wenn ich Steam hab, er keinen Stress mehr wegen irgendwo anmelden hat .

Noch was: Die Grafik sollte am besten eher gut sein .
Bei SimCity 4 (was ich auch hier habe) bekomme ich z.B. Augenkrebs.


----------



## turbosnake (6. März 2013)

Grafikhuren helfe ich nicht. 


Nutze Google für das mit Tropico 4


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Grafikhuren helfe ich nicht.



Ich komm auch mit Minecraft klar .
Aber wenn die Grafik schon bescheiden ist, muss das Gameplay wirklich 1a sein..
Zu Tropico: Okay, nur bei Verbindung Anmeldung nötig, also Internet beim Start ausmachen .

BTW: Stronghold gibt's hier im Saturn ne Collection für'n Zehner.
Hat sich ein Kumpel letztens gekauft, frage den mal.


----------



## Papzt (7. März 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Ich komm auch mit Minecraft klar .
> Aber wenn die Grafik schon bescheiden ist, muss das Gameplay wirklich 1a sein..


 
Also wenn Sim city kein 1a gameplay hat weiß ich auch nicht weiter.  Da zweifelst du am falschen Spiel. Neuere spiele ohne online zwang / Anmeldung wirst du kaum mehr finden. Guck dir mal black and white an, auch ein Spiel was man sehr lange spielen kann. Eventuell noch ein paar ältere Tycoons.  Wie sieht es mit RPGs aus? Morrowind eventuell.


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. März 2013)

Werde mich nochmal näher mit SimCity beschäftigen, fands damals nicht so pralle.
Mit RPGs kann ich nicht so gut .


----------



## Papzt (7. März 2013)

Nunja, es ist ein komplexes Spiel,  aber das macht es nunmal so lange haltbar. Sim city 2000 war um einiges einsteigerfreundlicher, aber da du gute Grafik als Kritikpunkt angegeben hast fällt das raus.


----------



## Pimplegionär (8. März 2013)

Company of Heroes , spiel ich seit 2006 , der Multiplayer ist großartig und ist ein richtiger Zeitfresser ,          Und kein Steam !!

Die Kampange finde persönlich sehr gut , zudem gibt es zig MOD´s und HD-Texturen , Ultimate Skinpack lässt die Grafik richtig gut erscheinen und und und

Ne Klasse Community 

Jetzt kommt der 2.Teil am 25.Juni 2013 raus ....

FSK 16  und Ultimate Skinpack FSK 18


----------



## 1000Foxi (8. März 2013)

Hört sich gut an, werde mal wegen der USK 16 meinen Vater fragen ob der das erlaubt.


----------



## kan3 (14. März 2013)

Ich hätte da nen Speil für dich aus derm Genre Garnd Strategie. Das Spiel heißt Europa Universalis 3 (mit Addon) Divine Wind (und mit Mod, die ich dir Empfehle) Daeth and Taxas (akktuell vs. 9.x). 
Das Spiel solltest du am bessten auf Englisch spielen, da ich die deutsche Übersetztung nicht gelungen finde. Und am bessten schaust du dir mal auf Youtube nen paar Videos an, da das Spiel doch viel zu komplex ist um es dir jetzt einfach so zu erklären.


----------



## Lt.Muuh (14. März 2013)

Du kannst dir auch mal Dota 2 anschauen, das ist auch sehr fesselnd


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. März 2013)

kan3 schrieb:


> Ich hätte da nen Speil für dich aus derm Genre Garnd Strategie. Das Spiel heißt Europa Universalis 3 (mit Addon) Divine Wind (und mit Mod, die ich dir Empfehle) Daeth and Taxas (akktuell vs. 9.x).
> Das Spiel solltest du am bessten auf Englisch spielen, da ich die deutsche Übersetztung nicht gelungen finde. Und am bessten schaust du dir mal auf Youtube nen paar Videos an, da das Spiel doch viel zu komplex ist um es dir jetzt einfach so zu erklären.



Okay, sehe ich mir mal an.


----------



## nulchking (15. März 2013)

Wenn man EU3 mag kann man noch einen Blick auf die Hearts of Iron Serie werfen.
Ist vom gleichem Publisher (Pardox Interactive), und spielt in der Zeit des Zweiten Weltkrieges.
Man kann ein Land übernehmen und so die Geschichte verändern. 
Hier mal ein Link zu ein paar AARs (After Action Reports)

[HOI3 AAR] "Im Auftrag des Königs" • Strategie-Zone.de


----------



## Lexx (15. März 2013)

Ein "fesselndes" Spiel.. frag mal Mutti oder Freundin..


----------



## SaPass (15. März 2013)

Civilization IV muss wohl ziemlich fesselnd sein, meine Komilitonen zocken das seit etlichen Jahren. Da kostet die Ultimate-Version auch nur 15€, man benötigt kein Steam oder sonstige Registrierung. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gibt es auch noch einige Mods. Da sitzt man auch mal mehrere Tage an einer Runde, Civ IV ist ein Rundenstrategie-Spiel.


----------



## WusAA (15. März 2013)

Kanns klarer Tipp von mir League of Legends. Es ist f2p und hat nicht das so häufig vorhandene p2win Prinzip dahinter. Bei LOL ist der Anfang das schwierigste hat man es aber einmal vom Grundprinzip begriffen macht es einfach sowas von Spaß. 

Gruß


----------



## ImNEW (16. März 2013)

Was magst du denn Genremäßig? Star Wars: Empire at War ist gut (wenn du mit Mods spielen willst solltest du nach ner englischen Version ausschau halten), Wargame: European Escalation oder das bald erscheinende Airland Battle? Empire: Total War Reihe, Portal 2, Mass Effect 1-3 oder Hearts of Iron 3 mit allen Add-ons + Black Ice mod? (Hat aber ein paar in Deutschland nicht gern gesehen Symbole drinn)

PS: Zu Steam: Steam sammelt nicht mehr Daten als dein Browser. Außer vlt. ein paar Grundlegende Hardwareinformationen, also wie Origin auch.


----------



## nulchking (16. März 2013)

WusAA schrieb:


> Kanns klarer Tipp von mir League of Legends. Es ist f2p und hat nicht das so häufig vorhandene p2win Prinzip dahinter. Bei LOL ist der Anfang das schwierigste hat man es aber einmal vom Grundprinzip begriffen macht es einfach sowas von Spaß.
> 
> Gruß


 
Das Spiel ist der größte Müll. Die Community ist mal sowas von im Kindergarten hängen geblieben, das Matchmaking ist teilweise recht mies und im Endeffekt muss man doch Geld ausgeben um halbwegs spielen zu können ( RunenSeiten, Champs außer man suchtet 24/7)


----------



## SaPass (16. März 2013)

ImNEW schrieb:


> Empire: Total War Reihe, Portal 2, Mass Effect 1-3 oder Hearts of Iron 3 mit allen Add-ons + Black Ice mod? (Hat aber ein paar in Deutschland nicht gern gesehen Symbole drinn)


 Also Hearts of Iron ist schon schwere Kost, denn es ist ein Paradox-Spiel wie bspw. Victoria II, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Und verlangt extrem viel Einarbeitungszeit. Zweifelsohne ein super Spiel - aber daran scheiden sich die Geister. Paradox-Spiele sind extrem komplex, die muss man mögen.
Die Total War - Reihe ist auch super, vor allem Rome: Total War und Empire: Total War.

Bei Mass Effect und vor allem Portal 2 zweifele ich an dem Langzeit-Spielspaß.


----------



## ImNEW (17. März 2013)

Hast auch wieder Recht. Aber ich kann die Reihe 3 mal durchspielen und es macht immernoch Spaß


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (4. April 2013)

Kann als Strategiefan nur empfehlen, was ich selbst gespielt habe:
Civilization IV (!) - Kein Steam
Civilization V (Braucht Steam, nicht ganz so gut wie 4 imho)

Rome: Total War - Kein Steam (Einfach genial, habe sicher über 100h Spielzeit investiert)
Empire: Total War - Steam :/ (Dafür echt gut, bringt viele neue Features)
Shogun 2: Total War - Steam (Naja, ich fands etwas langweilig)

World in Conflict - Kein Steam (So wie CoH, hat mir sehr gefallen)

Wenn du einen Abstecher in altes Terrain wagen willst:
1. Civ City Rome - Kein Steam (Städteaufbau im alten (welch Wunder) Rom, ganz witzig gewesen damals) 
2. Black & White - Kein Steam (soweit ich weiß) (Jeder kennt Black & White, oder?)

Mehr fällt mir momentan gar nicht ein.


Ich schreib mal meine Übersicht an Spielen rein (also was ich gespielt habe) vielleicht findest du ja was?:

-Age of Empires (1)
-Need for Speed III: Hot Pursuit (The original one)
-Empire Earth: Universe (Gold)
-The Settlers III: Gold Edition
-The Settlers V: Heritage of kings
-The Settlers II: A new generation
-FIFA 2002 
-NHL 2002
-Pirates of the Carribbean
-Caesar III
-The Sims Deluxe
+ The Sims: On Holiday
-The Sims 2
+ Open for Business
+ Nightlife
+ University
- The Sims 3
-GTA:
- San Andreas (also on PS2)
- IV (Only on PS3)
-Civ City: Rome
-Tropico
-Tropico 3
-Gothic 3 
-Alexander: The Game
-Medieval: Total War
-Rome: Total War
-Empire: Total War
Shogun 2: Total War
-Company of Heroes
-Word in Conflict
-Sid Meier's: Civilization IV
-Sid Meier's: Civilization V
-BF:BC2
-Fable III
-The Guild 2: Gold
-Black and White 2
-Stronghold 2
-Stronghold Legends
-Gast: The best ghost (Crap)

-The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind

- The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion (Goty)

- The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim (DOE)

PS3:

- Oblivion (Goty)
- Mafia 2
- GTA IV
- Infamous
- CoD: MW2
- CoD: Black Ops
- CoD: World at War
- Far Cry 2
- Borderlands
- Dante' Inferno
- Saints Row: The Third
- Battlefield: Bad Company 
- Killzone 2
- Mirrors Edge
- Bioshock
- Little Big Planet

lg


----------



## 1000Foxi (4. April 2013)

Okay, das sind ja einige!
Werde mich da mal durch ein paar Videos & Tests durchlesen.
Finde bestimmt was gutes dabei


----------



## AmdNator (5. April 2013)

HI,

also ich ergänze noch paar Games dazu, wo ich gezockt habe sind Klassiker und auch Neuere Games!

Anno (alle Reichen seit der ersten Stunde)
Earth 2150 / 2160
Ground Control 2
Homewolrd 1 / 2
Commandos Reihe,
Star Trek Armada 1 / 2
Star Wars Empire AT War
Mafia 2
Deus Ex  1 und 3
Hitman
MechWarrior
Falcon 4.0
Comanche alle Teile,
Delta Force,


Kannst mal schauen vielleicht ist auch was dabei,

Gruß


----------



## Murdoch (5. April 2013)

Hideout schrieb:


> Mass Effekt 1 bis 3 ?
> Fand ich super und hat mich mit seiner umfangreichen Story wahrlich vor dem PC gefesselt und ich könnte es immer wieder spielen
> Oder meintest du nur Strategie/Aufbauspiele?


 
Dachte ich auch sofort dran. 
War die letzten jahre das Highlight. 
Alles andere habe ich schon wieder fast vergessen.


----------



## Rolk (5. April 2013)

Moin,

ich werfe mal Panzer Corps (evtl. mit Mods) in die Runde. Als Strategiefan kann man da leicht für Wochen versacken. Das Spiel ist auch frei von Origin, Steam, uplay usw. 

Ansonsten ist mein Allzeit Favorit Supreme Commander Forged Alliance.


----------



## ImNEW (7. April 2013)

Darfst du jetzt eigentlich ein Spiel mit Steamanbindung von deinem Vater aus haben?


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. April 2013)

ImNEW schrieb:


> Darfst du jetzt eigentlich ein Spiel mit Steamanbindung von deinem Vater aus haben?



Leider nein.


----------



## ImNEW (7. April 2013)

Warum nicht? Steam sammelt auch nicht weniger Daten als Origin oder dein Browser


----------



## schlumpi13 (8. April 2013)

ich hab auch ein paar :

- star wars knights of the old republic 1 & 2 
- herr der ringe schlacht um mittelerde 2
- aoe 2 hd ^^ ist aber steam ^^
- ruse ist aber uplay


----------



## ImNEW (8. April 2013)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> ich hab auch ein paar :
> 
> - star wars knights of the old republic 1 & 2
> - herr der ringe schlacht um mittelerde 2
> ...



Braucht RUSE nicht STEAM?


----------



## ParaD0x1 (8. April 2013)

Kannst dich ja mal nach Constructor oder Z umschauen, sind Windows 2000er (oder 96er?!) games die mich früher sehr lange gefesselt haben !


----------



## Redbull0329 (26. April 2013)

ImNEW schrieb:


> Braucht RUSE nicht STEAM?


 
Ja tut es. 

Wie wär's mit Wargame: European Escalation oder den am 24. Mai erscheinenden Nachfolger Wargame: AirLand Battle?
Sehr simulationslastig und anspruchsvoll, aber nach ein, zwei Wochen Eingewöhnung sehr spaßig.


----------



## happypcuser (20. Juni 2013)

Ich sage dir ''The Last Of Us'' ist unglaublich fesselnd und richtig gut zu spielen. Das ist zwar ein Konsolen spiel aber es macht unglaublich spaß!
Kann ich nur Empfehlen

- Happy Pc User


----------



## TerrorMango (28. Juni 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community!
> 
> Ich suche nach einem extrem fesselnden Spiel, wo man Monate lang Spaß dran haben kann.
> Habe so einen Fall schon bei Anno gehabt.
> ...



Kein Steam, aber UPLAY und Origin???
Wie ist das zu verstehen, du meidest den besseren Anbieter?


----------



## 1000Foxi (28. Juni 2013)

Das liegt an meinem Vater. 
Er verbietet mir Steam.
Das Thema wurde mal auf Seite 1 oder 2 angesprochen.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Juni 2013)

Du armer.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juni 2013)

Ohne sinnvolle Begründung, Steam hat ja nur Nick und Mail. Mehr muss man nicht angeben.

Mir würde noch The Witcher 2 einfallen, aber das ist ab 16.


----------



## ImNEW (29. Juni 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ohne sinnvolle Begründung, Steam hat ja nur Nick und Mail. Mehr muss man nicht angeben.
> 
> Mir würde noch The Witcher 2 einfallen, aber das ist ab 16.


 
Du weißt aber schon das es da sehr viel nackte Haut gibt. Ob das seinem Vater gefällt?


----------



## blaidd (29. Juni 2013)

Lass mich mal zusammenfassen:

bis maximal ab 12,
kein Steam
Sci-Fi höchstens gemäßigt.

Strategie? Oder ist das Genre egal? Hab ich das richtig verstanden, Origin und Uplay sind okay, Steam aber nicht?!  Das macht Null Sinn.

Das macht's ganz schön schwer, weißt du?
Aber vielleicht ist hier ja was dabei. Ich such dir auch ein paar passende Videos auf Youtube dazu raus, damit du einen Eindruck bekommst...

*Drakensang und Drakensang: Am Fluss der Zeit 
*Rollenspiele basierend auf dem Deutschen Tabletop-System "Das Schwarze Auge", kann sehr fesselnd sein, wenn man das Spielsystem mag. Beide Teile findest du auch sehr günstig, die gab's auch schon auf Heft-DVD.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poH6elJWlSk

*The Elder Scrolls IV - Oblivion
*Hiermit kannst du dich wirklich ewig beschäftigen, und dieser Teil ist im Gegensatz zu Skyrim ab 12. Es gibt Versionen, die ohne Steam laufen (z.B. die auf der PC-Games-Heft-DvD 10/12)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHNEfJhCtH0

*Star Wars - Knights of the Old Republic I+II*
Ist zwar Weltraum, aber der steht nicht wirklich im Zentrum. Grafisch leider schon dezent veraltet, aber die Spiele sind einfach super.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgF7V0nv5os

*Spellforce I+II*
Strategie-Rollenspiel-Hybride, sehr umfangreich.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwH0DvM9GPA

Das waren jetzt irgendwie alles Rollenspiele... Sorry, vielleicht fällt mir ja später noch was ein.

Die Spiele müßtest du aber alle für rund 5-10€ bekommen können, sind alle ab 12 und brauchen kein Steam.


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. Juni 2013)

Genre ist egal 
Oblivion hab ich mal gespielt, gefiel mir weniger. 
Spellforce 1+2 hab ich auch, waren ganz nett aber haben nicht die gewünschte "Fesselung" gebracht.
Die anderen sehe ich mjr zeitnah mal an.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Juni 2013)

Minecraft.


----------



## happypcuser (29. Juni 2013)

Minecraft?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (29. Juni 2013)

Minecraft doch ned , nach 30 Min wird es langweilig... Haus bauen , farmen und das wars.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Juni 2013)

Es gibt Leute die da deutlich länger dran Spaß haben.


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. Juni 2013)

Ich hab Minecraft schon mindestens 1000 Stunden gespielt, also das hat sich erledigt


----------



## turbosnake (29. Juni 2013)

Kerbal Space Program?
Scrolls?


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. Juni 2013)

Kerbal Space Program ist Weltraum so wie ich das verstehe. 
Und Scrolls kann ich mir mal ansehen, vielleicht ist Mojang ja keine One-Hit-Wonder Firma.
Edit: Scrolls sieht interessant aus 
Gibt es das auch auf Deutsch?


----------



## Shona (29. Juni 2013)

ImNEW schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon das es da sehr viel nackte Haut gibt. Ob das seinem Vater gefällt?


Aber nicht im zweiten Teil im ersten ist da sehr viel mehr 



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Minecraft doch ned , nach 30 Min wird es langweilig... Haus bauen , farmen und das wars.


 Du hast es nie richtig gespielt und außerdem gibt es Mods bzw. Modpacks wie FTB oder Tekkit die es viel interessanten machen



1000Foxi schrieb:


> Ich hab Minecraft schon mindestens 1000 Stunden gespielt, also das hat sich erledigt


 Bei mir müssten es über 5000 Stunden sein, da ich seit der Beta 1.3 spiele 


@Topic
Mir würden da nur noch die Crazy Machines Reihe einfallen ansonsten wirklich nur die Strategiespiele ala Anno, Tropico, Siedler usw.
Achja nicht zu vergssen The Sims 3 aber ich denke mal das es nicht für dich in Frage käme oder?


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. Juni 2013)

Ich spiele MC seit 1.5 Beta
Sims kommt nicht in Frage.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juni 2013)

Euro Truck Simulator.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. Juni 2013)

Gnomoria könnte ich dir empfehlen Wirtschafts-überlebensspiel im MC -look.

Downloads | Gnomoria

Wenn du online woanders als Steam kaufst, must du auch deine Daten angeben.Das Spiel gibt es nähmlich auch über Steam.
Möchte nicht wissen wer noch im Netz deine Daten Sammelt und sie vlt. wirklich Mißbraucht(IP).

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/strategiespiele/281567-gnomoria-sammel-thread.html

MFG


----------



## kero81 (30. Juni 2013)

Ich werfe einfach mal Dragon Age Origins in den Raum. Keine Ahnung obs schonmal jmd. gesagt hat...


----------



## turbosnake (30. Juni 2013)

Das ist ab 18


----------



## edaknik (1. Juli 2013)

Hol dir einfach günstig die Stronghold-Collection. 
Die Kampagne von SH1 ist teilweise echt schwer, aber macht wirklich Spaß. Die von SH2 sind nur eine Dreingabe, aber das Wirtschaften ist ganz unterhaltsam. 
Natürlich gibt es noch den Altmeister Anno 1602, niemals werde ich Vergessen, wie ich das gesuchtet habe .


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Juli 2013)

edaknik schrieb:


> Hol dir einfach günstig die Stronghold-Collection.
> Die Kampagne von SH1 ist teilweise echt schwer, aber macht wirklich Spaß. Die von SH2 sind nur eine Dreingabe, aber das Wirtschaften ist ganz unterhaltsam.
> Natürlich gibt es noch den Altmeister Anno 1602, niemals werde ich Vergessen, wie ich das gesuchtet habe .


 
Ja dann kann er ja direkt Age of Empires kaufen.


----------



## edaknik (4. Juli 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ja dann kann er ja direkt Age of Empires kaufen.


 
Warum nicht? AoE war neben Die Siedler mein erstes Strategiespiel und ist durchaus spielenswert  .


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Juli 2013)

edaknik schrieb:


> Warum nicht? AoE war neben Die Siedler mein erstes Strategiespiel und ist durchaus spielenswert  .


 
Ja ich ja nur, war ja auch ein Vorschlag.


----------



## grenn-CB (4. Juli 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Irgendein Stronghold vllt.? Alle 5 Teile gibts im Blödimarkt oder so für 10 Euro


 
Würde ich auch zu raten (gerade Stronghold 2), habe das vor ein paar Jahren auch oft gespielt aber soweit ich weiß funktionieren die DVD Kaufversionen aus dem Markt nicht mit Windows Vista/7.
Aber ich habe gestern bei Steam alle 5 Teile gesehen und sie sollen auch alle auf Windows Vista und Windows 7 laufen, aber das Problem ist ja leider das du Steam nicht darfst, wobei ich deinen Vater nicht verstehen kann da das eigentlich eher auf Origin zutrifft.


----------



## edaknik (5. Juli 2013)

Bei mir funzt die DVD mit Windows 7.


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. Juli 2013)

So, die Lage hat sich grundlegend verändert:
Ich habe nun Steam 
Also kommen jetzt auch Steamgames in Frage.
Total War finde ich interessant, welches ist da einsteigerfreundlich?


----------



## Kirschtier (7. Juli 2013)

richtig feselnd im Singleplayer ?

Also SCII ist mein Alltime Favorite aber für die epische Singleplayer Erfahrung - greif zu CiV (dann hast erstmal 50 stunden zu tun) oder Klassikern wie Heroes of Might and Magic 3 (super viele Kampagnen und sau geiles Game!!!!)


----------



## Oberst Klink (7. Juli 2013)

Wurde Torchlight schon genannt?


----------



## Kirschtier (7. Juli 2013)

oh da hat der Oberst nat. Recht ! - brilliantes Spiel - für mich aber def eher Action als Strategie, deswegen nicht erwähnt vmtl


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. Juli 2013)

Kirschtier schrieb:


> richtig feselnd im Singleplayer ?
> 
> Also SCII ist mein Alltime Favorite aber für die epische Singleplayer Erfahrung - greif zu CiV (dann hast erstmal 50 stunden zu tun) oder Klassikern wie Heroes of Might and Magic 3 (super viele Kampagnen und sau geiles Game!!!!)


 
Okay, ich guck mir mal ein paar Videos an, vielleicht hol ich mir auch ne Demo. 

@Klinik Nein, ist aber ab 16.


----------



## ImNEW (13. Juli 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Okay, ich guck mir mal ein paar Videos an, vielleicht hol ich mir auch ne Demo.
> 
> @Klinik Nein, ist aber ab 16.


 
So, du hast jetzt Steam? Was ist mit Wargame: Airland Battle oder European Escalation? (Eugen Systems müsste mich eigenltich fürs Käuferwerben bezahlen)


----------



## Lg3 (14. Juli 2013)

Haha ein Vater der seinem Kind nicht erlaubt spiele ab 18 zu spielen? Gibts das wirklich? Naja wunder gibt es immer wieder.

Ich weiß noch das ich als nicht älter als 6 Jahre altes Kind mit meinem Vater zusammen den ersten Diablo teil über lan gespielt hatte, hach das waren noch zeiten! Meist noch mit dem nachbars Kind+Vater zusammen  Half life hatte ich auch schon gespielt als kleines kind.. Medal of honor.. aber auch Age of empires über lan  alles spiel 16+ (ausser aoe natürlich)

Echt traurig was du für einen Vater hast du tust mir ein wenig leid  Aber dafür darfst du wenigstens Internet haben, ich durfte zwar schon als 6 jähriger spiele ab 18 spielen, aber ins internet durfte ich erst ab 12. Und immer um 20.15 ausmachen.    EDIT : (wtf mein satz ergibt im nachhinein irgendwie garkeinen sinn mehr, du bist wahrscheinlich ja schon älter als 6 und auch älter als 12 xD )


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. Juli 2013)

ImNEW schrieb:


> So, du hast jetzt Steam? Was ist mit Wargame: Airland Battle oder European Escalation? (Eugen Systems müsste mich eigenltich fürs Käuferwerben bezahlen)



Schauen SEHR interessant aus 



Lg3 schrieb:


> Haha ein Vater der seinem Kind nicht erlaubt spiele ab 18 zu spielen? Gibts das wirklich? Naja wunder gibt es immer wieder.
> 
> Ich weiß noch das ich als nicht älter als 6 Jahre altes Kind mit meinem Vater zusammen den ersten Diablo teil über lan gespielt hatte, hach das waren noch zeiten! Meist noch mit dem nachbars Kind+Vater zusammen  Half life hatte ich auch schon gespielt als kleines kind.. Medal of honor.. aber auch Age of empires über lan  alles spiel 16+ (ausser aoe natürlich)
> 
> Echt traurig was du für einen Vater hast du tust mir ein wenig leid  Aber dafür darfst du wenigstens Internet haben, ich durfte zwar schon als 6 jähriger spiele ab 18 spielen, aber ins internet durfte ich erst ab 12. Und immer um 20.15 ausmachen.    EDIT : (wtf mein satz ergibt im nachhinein irgendwie garkeinen sinn mehr, du bist wahrscheinlich ja schon älter als 6 und auch älter als 12 xD )


 
Mein Vater ist halt kein Zocker 
Zum Glück gibts noch die Abende wo die Eltern weg sind


----------



## ImNEW (15. Juli 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Schauen SEHR interessant aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ich will nicht wissen was du da sonst noch im Internet treibst


----------



## Icedaft (16. Juli 2013)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Haha ein Vater der seinem Kind nicht erlaubt spiele ab 18 zu spielen? Gibts das wirklich? Naja wunder gibt es immer wieder.
> 
> Ich weiß noch das ich als nicht älter als 6 Jahre altes Kind mit meinem Vater zusammen den ersten Diablo teil über lan gespielt hatte, hach das waren noch zeiten! Meist noch mit dem nachbars Kind+Vater zusammen  Half life hatte ich auch schon gespielt als kleines kind.. Medal of honor.. aber auch Age of empires über lan  alles spiel 16+ (ausser aoe natürlich)
> 
> Echt traurig was du für einen Vater hast du tust mir ein wenig leid  Aber dafür darfst du wenigstens Internet haben, ich durfte zwar schon als 6 jähriger spiele ab 18 spielen, aber ins internet durfte ich erst ab 12. Und immer um 20.15 ausmachen.    EDIT : (wtf mein satz ergibt im nachhinein irgendwie garkeinen sinn mehr, du bist wahrscheinlich ja schon älter als 6 und auch älter als 12 xD )



Was ein trauriges Licht auf das Verantwortungsbewusstsein deines Vaters wirft....


----------



## zockerprince15 (16. Juli 2013)

Ich schlage hier mal die total war Reihe vor.  Besonders medival II hat mich lange vor den PC gefesselt. Ein weiteres game was ich vorschlagen würde, wäre xcom enemy unkown.  Das hat mich zwar nicht ganz solange unterhalten, aber dafür fand ich diese Mischung aus runden basierenden kämpfen und dem Aufbau einer Basis echt unterhaltsam.


----------



## Icedaft (16. Juli 2013)

zockerprince15 schrieb:


> Ich schlage hier mal die total war Reihe vor.  Besonders medival II hat mich lange vor den PC gefesselt. Ein weiteres game was ich vorschlagen würde, wäre xcom enemy unkown.  Das hat mich zwar nicht ganz solange unterhalten, aber dafür fand ich diese Mischung aus runden basierenden kämpfen und dem Aufbau einer Basis echt unterhaltsam.


  Der TE is U16


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Juli 2013)

Fesselndes Spiel, hmm?

Bondage



...duck und weg!


----------



## loltheripper (16. Juli 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Fesselndes Spiel, hmm?
> 
> Bondage
> 
> ...


 Das selbe habe ich gerade auch gedacht.


----------



## MatzMaker (17. Juli 2013)

loltheripper schrieb:


> Das selbe habe ich gerade auch gedacht.


 
Hahahaha ^^ das ist allerdings sehr fesselnd  ^^
von alleine kommt man da nichtmehr los


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juli 2013)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Der TE is U16


Beine Total War sind ab 12.


----------



## schwarzeaugen (25. Juli 2013)

Also ich habe mir jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, aber, wenn Du was mit Civ 5 anfangen kannst, dann empfehle ich Dir mal "Warlock". Ist eigentlich Civ 5 mit Fokus auf Erobern und Kämpfe in dem Fantasy-Setting von "Majesty 2" (was auch echt ein süchtig machendes Spiel ist).


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. Juli 2013)

schwarzeaugen schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, aber, wenn Du was mit Civ 5 anfangen kannst, dann empfehle ich Dir mal "Warlock". Ist eigentlich Civ 5 mit Fokus auf Erobern und Kämpfe in dem Fantasy-Setting von "Majesty 2" (was auch echt ein süchtig machendes Spiel ist).


 
Danke für den Tipp 
Bin jetzt aber schon in CiV gesunken 
Und nebenbei sorgt Cube World auch für gute Unterhaltung 
CiV gefällt mir sehr gut, allerdings ist für mich der 2. Schwierigkeitsgrad schon schwer, also da muss ich noch üben


----------



## Systox (28. Juli 2013)

Ja Civ ist genial!

Habe esmir ers gekauft, gestern das erste mal gezockt und glatt die ganze Nacht durch weil es so fesselnd ist!


----------



## A.N.D.I. (28. Juli 2013)

Ich würde dir Star Wars Empire at War Goldpack empfehlen. Die 3 Kampagnen sind schnell erledigt, dafür kannst du dir die Mod "Republic at War" ( Erweiterung vorausgesetzt, deshalb Goldpack) runterladen. Die ist super und gerade die Kämpfe mit der Republik sind spannend. Jedoch steigen die Systemanforderungen um ein Vielfaches.
Empire Total War ist ein wunderbares Spiel. Mit ein paar Mods kann man die Schwächen ausmerzen, wenn auch nicht vollständig. Dank DBEditor kann man leicht selber Hand anlegen.
Falls das zu viel ist, rate ich dir zu Napoleon Total War. Es ist "runder" als Empire und der Multiplayer ist noch gut besucht, der Umfang dagegen ist geringer. 

Beide Total Wars setzen auf Steam. Aber dafür gibt es in den Spielen ausführliche  und interessante Infotexte zu Einheiten, Technologien etc. Während du spielst erweiterst du dein Geschichtswissen. Das solltest du deinem Vater nicht vorenthalten, aber nicht zu stark zur Geltung bringen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (28. Juli 2013)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Empire Total War ist ein wunderbares Spiel. Mit ein paar Mods kann man die Schwächen ausmerzen, wenn auch nicht vollständig. Dank DBEditor kann man leicht selber Hand anlegen.
> Falls das zu viel ist, rate ich dir zu Napoleon Total War. Es ist "runder" als Empire und der Multiplayer ist noch gut besucht, der Umfang dagegen ist geringer.
> 
> Beide Total Wars setzen auf Steam. Aber dafür gibt es in den Spielen ausführliche  und interessante Infotexte zu Einheiten, Technologien etc. Während du spielst erweiterst du dein Geschichtswissen. Das solltest du deinem Vater nicht vorenthalten, aber nicht zu stark zur Geltung bringen.


 
Star Wars empire At War hab ich schon, aber ohne Erweiterung und nochmal kaufen will ich nicht. 
Napoleon Total War kann ich mir mal die Demo ziehen. 
Das mit den Texten ist gut


----------



## A.N.D.I. (28. Juli 2013)

Mach das. Kannst ja auck FoC separat kaufen.

In irgendeiner Schule in DE wurde Napoleon Total War in den Unterricht integriert. Frag mal Google.


----------



## MasterSax (29. Juli 2013)

Fallout 3 oder Skyrim da haste paar stunden zutun


----------



## eNortiz (29. Juli 2013)

MasterSax schrieb:


> Fallout 3 oder Skyrim da haste paar stunden zutun



Word!

Und bei Skyrim gibts noch unzählige Mods um die Spielzeit zu erhöhen...


----------



## schwarzeaugen (29. Juli 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp
> Bin jetzt aber schon in CiV gesunken
> Und nebenbei sorgt Cube World auch für gute Unterhaltung
> CiV gefällt mir sehr gut, allerdings ist für mich der 2. Schwierigkeitsgrad schon schwer, also da muss ich noch üben


 
Ich spiele Civ 5 bisher immer auf Prinz. Da verliere ich manchmal sogar die Partie, hängt ganz vom Spielverlauf ab. Wenn Dir Civ mal zuviel wird, probier "Warlock" bringt wie gesagt frischen Wind in das bekannte Spielprinzip von Civilization.

@Systox Kann ich verstehen, ich habe mit Civ 5 auch schon ganze Nächte durchgemacht. Am liebsten mit den Polynesiern (Vorteil: Hochseeschifffahrt von Anfang an mit allen Einheiten). Weiß aber jemand, wie ich das Apollo-Programm und den Weltraumsieg anständig zu Ende bringe, weiß einfach nicht, wie ich das starten soll.


----------

